# Grate temp v temp gauge



## Zswins22 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi Everyone . Quick question but first here’s the story. I’ve been smoking my ribs between 250/255 that’s what the temp gauge is reading. I smoke them 2hrs on the rack then I wrap them for the next hour but every time after the first 2 hours the ribs are already falling apart when I pick the up to wrap them. I was telling this to a friend of mine and they said that my grate temp is hotter than my temp gauge and that I should buy a grate temp reader and go by that temp to cook my ribs and not the temp gauge. Can you please help clarify if this a true statement they told me and if so what kind of grate temp reader do I need. I’m also including pics of my smoker. Thanks


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 14, 2020)

I don't know about that. I have Tel Tru in my lid about the same place yours is and it consistently reads higher than a remote at grill level. I use a Maverick at the grate but there are a lot of brands out there.


----------



## BigW. (Apr 14, 2020)

Welcome!  Your friend is correct.  Temp gauges are often off on many smokers.  You'll want to have a remote temp gauge soon.  I'd get one with at least 2 probes, 4 or 6 probes are very handy sometimes.  There are several good choices look around here.  Inkbird, Thermo Pro etc.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 14, 2020)

OK I looked at your pics again and it looks like you're running charcoal? in the pit right under the grate, so it would be hotter there.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 14, 2020)

I varies from smoker to smoker. My WSM therm in the lid reads higher than the grate. When I had the traeger the grate temp was higher. My propane smoker the therm hasn't worked in over a decade. Point being that having a good independent therm is recommended. 

There are lots of different brands out there.  Pick one that has the features you want (wifi, bluetooth, wired, not wired, programmable alarms, programmable temps,etc). Then once you have one test it regularly for accuracy. You can follow this thread for testing your therm:






						Calibrating the digital thermometer, is 212*F an accurate measure of boiling water
					

So I've read a few threads here on calibrating digital Thermometers using the 212* boiling point of water as an accurate gauge. The boiling point of water is 100°C or 212° F at 1 atmosphere of pressure (sea level). So even at sea level there will be a corrected temp depending on the barometric...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Chasdev (Apr 14, 2020)

Question, how good are the ribs after two hours or put another way, how do you like them after two hours?
You are clearly cooking them "hot and fast" which many people prefer over low and slow or 3-2-1 method.
My take is that if they are falling apart (MY preferred method) and taste good then you stumbled onto a great way of cooking them!


----------



## Zswins22 (Apr 14, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> OK I looked at your pics again and it looks like you're running charcoal? in the pit right under the grate, so it would be hotter there.


Thanks Smokeymose. I was just using the direct method to do some burgers for the family that tray is removable.


----------



## Zswins22 (Apr 14, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> Question, how good are the ribs after two hours or put another way, how do you like them after two hours?
> You are clearly cooking them "hot and fast" which many people prefer over low and slow or 3-2-1 method.
> My take is that if they are falling apart (MY preferred method) and taste good then you stumbled onto a great way of cooking them!





Chasdev said:


> Question, how good are the ribs after two hours or put another way, how do you like them after two hours?
> You are clearly cooking them "hot and fast" which many people prefer over low and slow or 3-2-1 method.
> My take is that if they are falling apart (MY preferred method) and taste good then you stumbled onto a great way of cooking them!


They are really good. When I did them for Thanksgiving the family loved them. We had about 25 people over that day got a lot of good compliments. So what is the 3-2-1 method???


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 14, 2020)

Zswins22 said:


> They are really good. When I did them for Thanksgiving the family loved them. We had about 25 people over that day got a lot of good compliments. So what is the 3-2-1 method???


3 hours on the smoker, remove and wrap for 2 hours, then remove unwrap and back on the smoker for 1 hour.


----------



## millerbuilds (Apr 14, 2020)

Smoker/Grill Thermometer's are notorious for being inaccurate.  My weber gill reads 30-40 degrees colder than the grate temp and my offset reads 20 degrees colder.  I use a maverick 732 and a Maverick 73.  Both are great and I test them with boiling water once a year.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 14, 2020)

Zswins22 said:


> They are really good. When I did them for Thanksgiving the family loved them. We had about 25 people over that day got a lot of good compliments. So what is the 3-2-1 method???


It's a ballpark way to cook/smoke ribs and I think it's meant for 225.
3hrs on uncovered, 2hrs foiled, 1hr uncovered for spares
2hrs on uncovered, 2hrs foiled, 1hr uncovered for baby backs.
My smoker likes to run hotter so I just check them now and then and they do get done quicker. In fact I only foil for an hour or they tend to fall apart....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 14, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> 3 hours on the smoker, remove and wrap for 2 hours, then remove unwrap and back on the smoker for 1 hour.



At 225°F only! Changing the temp higher or low will change the timing. 
At 250-255, your rib IT is getting over 200 in 2 hours, the result? FOB Ribs in short order...JJ


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey 
Z
 Zswins22
 , welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ! It's nice to see another member with a SQ36, I've got the exact same BBQ smoker as you and love it. I monitor the temp in the cooking chamber with a ThermoPro TP-20, Inkbird also makes some accurate quality products that do the same thing, they are one of the great sponsers of this site.  I check it on the grate right at the same level the meat is at. Here's a pic.






I'm consistently higher than the thermometer that came from Meadow Creek reads. When the dial on the SQ36 reads 225º I'm around 250º-255º, the difference gets wider as the temperature rises. Get a remote temp unit and you'll be able to check the temp of your Q and the meat that's on it while watching TV or doing other stuff. Hope this helps, post pics of your cooks here! RAY


----------



## Zswins22 (Apr 14, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Hey
> Z
> Zswins22
> , welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ! It's nice to see another member with a SQ36, I've got the exact same BBQ smoker as you and love it. I monitor the temp in the cooking chamber with a ThermoPro TP-20, Inkbird also makes some accurate quality products that do the same thing, they are one of the great sponsers of this site.  I check it on the grate right at the same level the meat is at. Here's a pic.
> ...


Hey Ray thanks for the kind words now that I know about the temp diff. I’m gonna do more cooking I hate wasting money on good meat that doesn’t turn out right. This is the temp gauge I just bought. THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO RESPONDED!! Z


----------



## schlotz (Apr 14, 2020)

Z
 Zswins22
 the bottom line is to never trust a built-in therm.  Good move getting a reporting therm.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 14, 2020)

Z
 Zswins22
 that ought to do you just fine! Remember to take some pics of your cooks and post them up, everybody here loves seeing what everyone else is cooking and smoking. RAY


----------

